# Desperately Looking for lovely Pigeons to raise



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

I currently own Ringneck doves and I raise them for pets. I have raised pigeons since I was 7 years old. Now I would like to go back into pigeons again. If there are any kind people to give me a paired pigeon, I would really appreciate.
It seems that there are no pigeons sold or for adoption in Georgia, Atlanta.
I have checked all the local pet stores and none sells any pigeons. its really annoying.!
Thanks
Email address: [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kamau,

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your inquiry.

I too, developed an interest in pigeons when I was young, my dad got me some racing pigeons when I was 10 years of age.

Depending on what kind of pigeons you are looking for, there are pigeon clubs of all kinds with members located all over the United States.

You can locate clubs by going to the various club sites and ask if they can help you to find someone in your area to obtain birds.

Here is a website to a pigeon club locater.

http://members.aol.com/duiven/clubs/clubs.htm


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kamau, 

You could also check out your local SPCA's and/or animal shelters. There are often needy pigeons at them looking for homes.


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

I send my best regards to pigeon.com. 
This webpage trully is a piece of work.
Each time I log in, I increase my knowledge.
I have taken the pigeon that was found by Carina.
Its an adorable pigeon, sweet, calm, tame, and friendly!
Special thanks to Carina.
Also special thanks to Trees Gray who remembered my inquiry.
In the future I will need to find a companion for my new pigeon.
At this stage, I am unable to find it's gender.
Thus I will wait untill it matures and then I will get it a mate.

At what age do pigeons fully mature?
I know ringneck doves mature at approximately as early as 6 and as late as 8 months.
Is this the same for pigeons too?
What kinds of sounds do single pigeons produce?
Do they ever bow and coo?
Make any coos?
How can I determine the 'species' this pigeon belongs in?
Do homers and rollers share the same physical apearance?

Any helps or tips are appreciated!!! 
Enjoying my new pigeon already!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kamau,

Congratulations on acquiring your first pigeon. I'm so glad you have the pigeon from Carina. 

Pigeons fully mature at 6 months of age. If memory serves me correctly, this one was born in August? ...so, it is still a little young to be cooing and bowing its head and roo-kooing.

Before you know it, though, he or she will become noisy and assert its place in your coop. 

Pigeons will "roo-koo", make grunt noises when they are scared, will bow and do a 360 degree dance, especially the males, and they do have a low coo also.

Some different pigeons you can put together, but I keep my homing pigeons seperate from my rollers, and Satinettes, because they have different needs. Homers need more space, and need to fly outside so they have a special trap door.

Please check the following thread for pet pigeon care"

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848

and one on homing pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Trees Gray, again

I think I found out what my new pigeon is!
It looks exactly like Hamilton, who is owned by duiven007's; which is incubating eggs.
What kind of pigeon would someone call them to be?
I mean the exact type; are they homers, racers, rollers,....?
http://community.webshots.com/photo/345835058/347462679ClWypm
Digging information, I am sorry if am posting too many questions that may seem to some borring. 
I am in the learning process! 
So, please bare with me!
Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kamau said:


> Thanks Trees Gray, again
> I think I found out what my new pigeon is!
> It looks exactly like Hamilton, who is owned by duiven007's; which is incubating eggs.
> What kind of pigeon would someone call them to be?
> ...


Hi Kamau,

Don't worry about asking too many questions, we are here to answer them. If you go into the daily forum and look under resources, you can find out a lot about pigeons, though.

Why, that is my very own Hamilton, (father of Skye, my pet pigeon), he was not too happy with me taking his picture .

Hamilton is a homing pigeon and considered a "blue check, he is a 2001 bird."

If you look at some of my other birds, you will see Arthur and Ashley, who are rollers, not homers. They have stockier legs and crop area, and are a little smaller then my homers.


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, thanks a whole lot again.
There is good news I would like to share.
The first day that I had received the pigeon, I had placed it in a cage.
I exposed the the pigeon to the ringneck doves.
At first, the doves seemed to be alarmed. They could not figure out what was in the cage. All they could see was a strange bird, whose double their sizes.
Yesterday, the doves calmed down. They seemed to be lesser freightened and they never minded about the pigeon. The pigeon was gettiing excited to go out of the cage. It was flapping its wings. I decided to let it out into the aviary.
It flew right onto a perch. The doves were little bit alarmed. After a while they coexisted with their new visitor. I was scared that the pigeon may be the one that may cause havoc, and chase the doves around; rather, it seemed that the doves were covering their positions and the pigeon was the one who was chased around for the first few hours.
Some single males came to give the new arrival a welcome bow and coo. The birds began to respect one another. I have not seen any fights at all. I have constantly been keeping my eyes on them. Further more I have taken a photo of the doves taking a bath, while the pigeon waits its turn. The problem is I don't know how to post it in here!
So far so good.
This early morning when I released the pigeon into the aviary for the second day, it jumped right onto a small bench. There was a young dove. The pigeon started to flip its wings and produce some coos 'wak croo doo' something like that. 
I am really happy that the new arrival has officially been accepted.!!!
I will take some more photos; but will need to know how the procedure of posting is.
Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kamau,

I'm glad to hear the birds are co-existing and that the pigeon is happy in his new home. I would keep a close eye, as once this pigeon gets familiar with the doves. he may be more aggressive.

They may do just fine as the ratio of pigeons vs. doves is definitely in favor of the doves, if it was the other way around I think the pigeons would be more aggressive.

It might have been better to keep the bird isolated for a time being, not only so the doves could get used to seing their new friend, but also that you could make sure the bird is disease free. I hesitate to say anything, as this bird probably was treated for every disease, but it is just standard procedure to isolate any new birds from already existing flock, just to be sure. The length of time of isolation would depend on the background of the bird introduced. I usually give a week of isolation when purchasing a bird from a fellow homing pigeon fancier that I know, but usually several weeks if I buy from a pet store. I will wait even longer if I do not know the background of where the bird came from.

If you would like to show us your pictures, you can click into manage attachments, (just below where you post )and upload pictures from your picture file, or if you have a website you can just give us the web address so we can go look at your birds.


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

*Lovely pics. of my ringneck doves and the new guest!*

I would like to see


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

*Opps*

The attachment thing isn't working for me.

The attach files link isn't working at all! I mean its not clickable

hope this works!
http://www.geocities.com/dovcomego/collections.html
and also
C:\Documents and Settings\zoom\Desktop\collections2.html


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

*Pics of Lovely Doves*

These are my "adorable lovely Doves"
I wanted to post under the "doves" section,but couldn't find it!
Enjoy!!!
http://community.webshots.com/album/479357992ehEEWI


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have some absolutely beautiful doves. They are just gorgious.

I love the picture of the three sitting one justbelow the other, the Peaceful doves picture. They are so precious!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

*Pigeons and Doves can Co-exist Together!*

Hello folks.
It has been a month or so, since I had received my new pigeon pet. 
I justed wanted to share the condition of my new pet pigeon.
It has co-existed with the doves.
It seems that the new pigeon has become ''one of the doves''.
They eat together, play, fly, and have other fun activites together. 
I am very fascinated with this type of behavior.
I have read in so many messages, posts, and articles about the dangers of placing doves and pigeons together.
I guess mine are different and I am one of those lucky folks.

I have nice photos that I have taken today.
Some people may wonder to tell the difference between a pigeon and a dove!
Well comparing the sizes is the most distinctive aspect.

I can't wait untill this pigeon matures, so as to get it a mating partner.
Thanks!

http://community.webshots.com/album/506098043hQWWzF


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Pigeons & doves together*

I`m not an expert(yet) at pigeons & doves,but I have placed the handicapped pigeon that`s up for adoption in with the mourning doves that were too young to release at the end of the season.He seemed lonely and watched them in the indoor flight cage they were in, so I`ve put him with them for the last two weeks and they get along fine. I wasn`t aware that some people think there could be a problem doing this. In fact,I often put small,compatable wild birds in the same aviary as long as they are the same size. Could someone tell me what the issue might be with putting pigeons & doves together?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tms1950 said:


> Could someone tell me what the issue might be with putting pigeons & doves together?


I've been told it's because of the size difference. Pigeons are larger than doves & can be a bit aggressive. 

Cindy


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*congratulations*

On your new bird. And on the fact that doves are getting along with pigeons. Noticed in the picture the pigeon sitting on eggs. With newspaper as nesting material. If possible use pine needles.straw,hay,grasses,felt or carpeted pads. So the youngtsers have some footing and don't become handcapped with splade legs. Which when the legs go in different directions. Just a thought.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kamau,

What adorable pictures, they seem so sweet together & the pigeon looks content. Do they spend their nights inside?

Thanks for the update


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello again, Thanks for your replays.
On the comment about placing pigeons and doves together;
it has to do with the size as mentioned.
The size of a pigeons' beaks and wings are larger than doves' and can be deadly in an attack.
Because of these two useful tools.
A pigeon can easily injure or kill a dove.

Thanks for the thought upcd.

On your new bird. And on the fact that doves are getting along with pigeons. Noticed in the picture the pigeon sitting on eggs. With newspaper as nesting material. If possible use pine needles.straw,hay,grasses,felt or carpeted pads. So the youngtsers have some footing and don't become handcapped with splade legs. Which when the legs go in different directions. Just a thought
I checked out the pics, and I don't remember a pigeon incubating eggs.


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello again, Thanks for your replays.
On the comment about placing pigeons and doves together;
It has to do with the size as mentioned.
The size of a pigeons' beaks and wings are larger than doves' and can be deadly in an attack. This can be seen when a pigeon is placed in a cage or a small area with doves. An animal instinct is, to defend 'your' terittory.
Thus a dove placed in a small area may have no chance of escape from an angry piegeon. Because of these two useful tools.
A pigeon can easily injure or kill a dove.

Quote
On your new bird. And on the fact that doves are getting along with pigeons. Noticed in the picture the pigeon sitting on eggs. With newspaper as nesting material. If possible use pine needles.straw,hay,grasses,felt or carpeted pads. So the youngtsers have some footing and don't become handcapped with splade legs. Which when the legs go in different directions. Just a thought
I checked out the pics, and I don't remember a pigeon incubating eggs.

Thanks for the thought upcd.
I don't recal the pics of a pigeon incubating eggs on with newspapers.
The closest one is the pic, whereby the male chinmoy is constructing a nest, even though the nest is incomplete.

I agree with the leg discomfort and disabilty this can result into.
Furthermore I would also like to add; the main reason behind nesting materials is to keep the eggs stable, in other words to avoid them from slipping away from the nest site and result into breakage. Thanks again

On the part of keeping the birds indoors.
First of all, a year or so ago I had some concerns about the conditions of doves placed outdoors all year round including 'winter'.
I had to make research on my own, I looked up at google and received a whole lot than I had anticipated. In some dove related pages I had found out that doves can live under 'freezing conditions', as long as they are fed properly and taken care of.
In Georgia we rarely receive any snow or conditions close to that except during late December or mid January.
The day I took the photos, the weather condition was cold, but compared to other states one may wonder what 'we say as cold'.
That day it was 54 degrees F. 
Today we had some sun shine, and the temp. was moderately normal.
Thats one good thing a like about Georgia cold and warm are daily live during our winter and fall tim.'
So we have not really received the winter temps yet.
The worst weather we may have in Georgia is close to 50-40s before the end of december. I know my doves have no problem with this, and they can pretty much out stand the temps. in this year as well.

But I had in my mind (this was last week) to completely close the aviary with special plastic material as I have used in 2004. I have taken an 04' pic with the white dove. This helps to keep the aviary warmer place.

The main reason that I can not bring these doves indoors is due to lack of space. I have no where to put them.
I also have no cages to place them in. So they will do fine inside the aviary as they did a year ago. 

I have stopped using cages since my parents and close relatives have adviced me not to use such kinds of devices. I went along with their decisions. I rarely use cages, except when I want to introduce new mate partners.
I like to expose them to the real world; where they can be visited by wild mourning doves, wild finches, and wild blue jays ( they make the utmost alert sound).

I loove my dooves and any bird under my responsibilty.
There is no way I will let them suffer or leave them in a poor condition always.
Thanks again folks


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

*The Mating Rituals Of Ringneck Doves*

As in all animals including birds, we witness the mating rituals. 
Last night I witnessed a mating ritual that took a very long time than usual.
They had on going mating ritual for almost 1 minute and few seconds, ( I wish I had a timing watch). They were doing the mating ritual over and over more than five times, I really became astonished. In each time they would skip the final stage of mating. I ran and craped my camera to take their photos. 

Here is the Link: http://community.webshots.com/album/523456720mRwrrO

There is one thing that I am amazed with!
During the spring and summer seasons, the doves would do the mating ritual and am talking about successful matings. After couple of weeks I would see the arrival of eggs.
Now when the same behavior is done in fall or winter, no eggs are layed.
I wonder what controls them to lay eggs in summer and not winter persay.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kamau, 

In the winter months, when daylight has declined, male birds (pigeons & doves included) especially are affected by this. The decline in daylight causes lower sperm count and production which is completely natural. It's just part of nature's mysterious way to ensure the survival again. In the cold months, parent pigeons wouldn't have a good chance in successfully raising young and this is like a built in way to prevent them from laying Of course it's not fool proof and this can be altered in domestic birds with the help of extra lighting, but, this is the reason why


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This was an interesting series of pictures for anyone who is not familiar with the mating rituals of pigeons or doves.

They are beautiful, well cared for doves.

Maggie


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey,

Awsome story beautiful doves and congrats on the new pigeon! I just want you and everyone else to know that once your pigeon becomes of breeding age you might want to seperate him from the doves, that is of course if you don't want him and a dove raising babies. They can reproduce together. The resulting babies are infertile for the most part and some can be extremely beautiful. Its just something to think about if it hasn't been mentioned to you already.

Take Care!

Luis


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi to everyone.
Long time no replay!
After awaiting for the gender of my lonely pigeon, I have narrowed it down to be a female. It chases male doves and tries to preen their wings and beaks.
I have also observed in many ocassions this pigeon croaching down for the male doves to hump on its back and mate with it. It hasn't been cooing and rotaing 360 degress which is generally done by males!
Nevertheless, these doves are scared of the pigeon and constantly flay away from it.
As stated previously intermixing doves and pigeons can have a lobg term effect on their offspring, I do not have any intentions of mating a dove and pigeon (which is possible again), but would like to get it a proven male.

Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kamau said:


> As stated previously intermixing doves and pigeons can have a lobg term effect on their offspring, I do not have any intentions of mating a dove and pigeon (which is possible again), but would like to get it a proven male.
> Thanks


Hi Kamau,

Check out this beautiful proven male on this thread. 

Beanie Baby needs a home:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13960


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi guys, I think I may have to change my mind.
One of my male dove (Fawn) accepted the pigeon as a mate.
I am still open to a male pigeon.
Thanks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kamau, 

Sorry it took so long to have your pictures validated. I'm not even sure why we have to go through this process but I've enabled them to be viewed by the members now. 

Sorry again and your dove and pigeon are both very nice


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are very beautiful birds, Kamau.
Great pics. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Kamau (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello to everyone!
I see that many pigeons need good homes.
I wish I could help out but the owners are way too far from GA.
My single pigeon is now close to a year old and 100% female.
It had layed infertile eggs (still sitting on the second clutch).
Somehow the bond between the Fawn dove and the pigeon is not working out.
I am in need of a good male pigeon for my single pigeon. 
Thanks!


----------

